# "Bulging Membranes" What does this mean? (XP'ed in Birth Professionals)



## mrsfrenchy (Apr 14, 2008)

At my last appt., my MW did another internal. She said I was a good 2cm and 60% and that the baby's head is quite low (tell me about it--i can feel how low she is







)

But then she said "and your membranes are bulging quite a bit."

What does that mean? That the sac has started to bulge through the cervix? Or something else?

I didn't think to ask her at the time--I was just excited about the progess I'd made. But now I'm curious as to what it means exactly.

TIA!


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsfrenchy* 
At my last appt., my MW did another internal. She said I was a good 2cm and 60% and that the baby's head is quite low (tell me about it--i can feel how low she is







)

But then she said "and your membranes are bulging quite a bit."

What does that mean? That the sac has started to bulge through the cervix? Or something else?

I didn't think to ask her at the time--I was just excited about the progess I'd made. But now I'm curious as to what it means exactly.

TIA!

Ack! I heard this when I was less tha two hours from giving birth! So maybe your are getting close. Happy birthing!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

It just means that your bag of water is coming out of your Os somewhat. If you're 2 cm then it's not much of bag of waters, probably just enough for the provider to feel the bag. Bulging membranes does up the risk of an internal accidentally causing premature rupture to your membranes though... which depending on you & your providers birth philosophy can be a REALLY slippery slope. You may want to weigh whether or not you accept any more internals from this point on.

Hopefully you'll have your babe soon & you won't have another prenatal appointment though! Although, keep in mind you could very well be walking around 2cm dilated for quite some time. Internal exams just tell you what your cervix is doing RIGHT THEN and don't always give a good indication of what is to come - some people walk around 2-5 cm dilated for WEEKS AND WEEKS and others are posterior, tight closed for only a couple of hours before going into labor.

Wishing you a beautiful gentle peaceful birth of your babe when the time is perfect in every way!


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

My membranes were bulging with both of my pg's. I was 8 cm both times until I finally asked the m/w's to break my water. It definitely sped up the long labors.

I've been told that it can be difficult for the water to break on it's own while bulging....don't know how accurate that is...but mine never broke on their own and I waited a looonnnnggg time.

This time I really want to birth without having anyone break my water. I told my m/w this and she said "okay, I'm going to remind you of that when you are begging me to do it." She really means that she will remind me of my own birth plan though...I'd probably have to grab her and shake her to get her to do it now that I've told her I don't want it.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I was told this during labor. Membrane was busted, DD was born 15 minutes later (exactly)


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## birdiefu (Jan 19, 2005)

Not sure about them bulging with a 2 cm cervix, but as my amniotic sacs never broke on their own, I've had them bulging out of my vagina







. Very weird, looked like a shiny white water balloon.

Anyhow, with both my babes it was mechanically broken right as or after the head came out. Pushing went fast with both kiddos regardless. As I never had a labor where the membranes were ruptured while in labor, I can't say if it was more difficult, but I especially enjoyed my DD's birth very much.


----------

